# Super Everdrive compatability



## VincentBeasley (Jan 1, 2014)

Im planning on buying a Super Everdrive soon and Id like to know which games don't work on it. I know that games like Mario Kart and starfox wont work because of the special chips. But are there any other games that might not work on it? What about DQIII, Tales of Phantasia or Star Ocean?


----------



## milkman12345 (Jan 2, 2014)

The incompatibility list is identical to the SNES powerpak. If you choose not to buy a DSP1 installed Super Everdrive then Mario Kart, Pilotwings and a few others wont work either. I bought a Super ED without DSP1 and soldered the chip in myself, its not hard. Some special chip games will work on the SD2SNES if your prepared to pay about $200 for one.

http://www.retrousb.com/downloads/incompatibilitylist.html


----------



## VincentBeasley (Jan 2, 2014)

milkman12345 said:


> The incompatibility list is identical to the SNES powerpak. If you choose not to buy a DSP1 installed Super Everdrive then Mario Kart, Pilotwings and a few others wont work either. I bought a Super ED without DSP1 and soldered the chip in myself, its not hard. Some special chip games will work on the SD2SNES if your prepared to pay about $200 for one.
> 
> http://www.retrousb.com/downloads/incompatibilitylist.html


 Thank you =]


----------



## milkman12345 (Jan 2, 2014)

One thing I forgot to tell you. The Super Everdrive wont play Star Ocean. The expanded version works on the Powerpak, but the Everdrive doesn't have enough memory to run it.


----------



## RowanDDR (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't be cheap, get a SD2SNES. Its the only cart with MSU1 support, meaning you can play Super Road Blaster. MSU1 = FMV and CD quality sound on SNES.


----------



## justinwebb (Jan 3, 2014)

I heart my sd2snes  runs almost all games perfectly.


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 3, 2014)

milkman12345 said:


> The incompatibility list is identical to the SNES powerpak. If you choose not to buy a DSP1 installed Super Everdrive then Mario Kart, Pilotwings and a few others wont work either. I bought a Super ED without DSP1 and soldered the chip in myself, its not hard. Some special chip games will work on the SD2SNES if your prepared to pay about $200 for one.
> 
> http://www.retrousb.com/downloads/incompatibilitylist.html


 
That sucks, some of the best games are on that list.


----------



## milkman12345 (Jan 3, 2014)

justinwebb said:


> I heart my sd2snes  runs almost all games perfectly.


If only I could afford one. Ahh well I'll have mine next black friday.


----------

